# Don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful....



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Now THAT'S funny! There's no way Rookie would sit still for me to put sunglasses on him! That second picture is hysterical.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

those are great photos! 

here are some of Faith - 

a present from Grandma from Disney World - it's actually made for dogs, with cutouts in the back for their ears. it's so cute, but too small for her.


















a make believe hat after i torn all the stuffing out of my toy -


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, beautiful is the word. I'm afraid my pack is not nearly that cool..... hats and shades just would not make it here.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are hilarious pictures. I can't believe you were able to get so many pictures in those get ups.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

Did I mention Trooper is a very laid back puppy. I think he'd let us do anything to him.

Faith's Mommy - I can't see your pics <pout>


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> Faith's Mommy - I can't see your pics <pout>


hmmm... are other folks having problems too?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can see them. Hilarious!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Love the pics. Those glasses would be in Charlie's mouth so fast. He let's me put shirts on him but that is the extent of it. 

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Those pics are hilarious!! I especially love the third one! ROFL!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's Geddy in hats...




























btw... the Kid Rock one really had me ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

How do you guys get away with that????? I've tried once with NorCal pack and ended up with broken Vaurnet's and a Titlest Hat that disappeared!!!!


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG, Geddy looks stylin' in those hats. I love the naughty santa hat picture. He looks so broken up about being naughty. I hope Santa still came.....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here the only one that i have so far of Honey.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> OMG, Geddy looks stylin' in those hats. I love the naughty santa hat picture. He looks so broken up about being naughty. I hope Santa still came.....


LOL... I bought both a "naughty" and a "nice" hat last year... so "if" she's good she might be get the nice hat this year LOL!!!


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL, Honey looks like..."Doh, I hope nobody sees me wearing these silly things" She is adorable.

Let's hope Geddy learned his lesson and is able to wear the "nice" hat this year. 

Charlie...I've never tried a shirt before. That would totally complete the look. Thanks for the idea. My husband will be thrilled. Who needs a chihuahua to dress up when you have a complacent golden.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Beau modeling some different hats
This is him after coming home from Margaritaville








Chillin on the boat in the keys


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I know I posted these a while ago, but they always make me laugh 
Here's Nelly


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack the goof...LOL


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Your Trooper is a handsome little fella! I love the second picture. For some reason it reminds me of a teacher peering over their glasses who is about to scold their class. Very cute idea for a thread, BTW!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Nellie looks like she's a movie star!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These are fun, funny pictures. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have to try this!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley lookin cool in his shades and showing that he is a Dale Jr. fan just like Mom.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka wants you to know he was young and stupid when he allowed me to humiliate him this way. He will no longer allow it! LOL!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*I've posted this before*

Mine are not too cooperative...


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, it's official. We have the COOLEST dogs on the planet. :


----------



## Burgh (Oct 21, 2007)

What can I say?

Our Cowpokes in Wyoming









And at Yellowstone


















Disney front gate after getting out of the kennel.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Great pictures.... this got me smiling early today.
Hey Kiki I think ol Troop has a little Blues Brothers in him too


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh god - the mickey mouse ears are killing me! :lol:


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG, Burgh. Trooper would be so jealous to see your dogs at the gate of Disney. How was the kennel there? We are going November 4th and poor Trooper has to stay behind. The Yellowstone trip must have been awesome for them too! They must be very well behaved.


----------



## Burgh (Oct 21, 2007)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> How was the kennel there? The Yellowstone trip must have been awesome for them too! They must be very well behaved.


This is the California Disney (I always forget which is which). Though not cheap, it's nice for us who travel w/ our dogs. They have large and small kennels. Our dogs got to stay together in the same kennel which was good since I think they would be stressed a bit if they were separated. I'm sure the strange noises did not thrill them, but we came back every three hours to walk them and just be with them. The kennel folks are very nice and of course water is provided, and food too if requested. 

My wife had to get the Mickey ears and we walked through downtown Disney to get to our car. I think we were stopped a half dozen times for photos. It was a gas.

Yellowstone is not best for dogs since they are only allowed out of the car in parking lots. But we never worry about making such accomodations. We love our dogs like family so we adjust. Most of the time our trips are greatly enhanced by having them with us - from meeting new folks, putting smiles on other's faces (especially kids), and just seeing them enjoy life with us. I will never forget a time we were in Lake Tahoe and the dogs ended up having a better time than we did - they got all the attention.










At the Rose Parade in Portland enjoying life









At Old Faithful in Yellowstone









But the best story was our wedding. They attended the reception and stole the show. Everybody was more interested in them than us! I suppose it was the tuxedos they were in. Too bad I don't have digital images of that. 

Anyway ...


----------



## kljrogstad (Oct 22, 2007)

Jordan and I live next to Burgh. It is a happy mess of goldens between our two houses. Jordan only puts up with this for them (and probably a treat!).


----------



## kljrogstad (Oct 22, 2007)

*And also...*

Jordan only lets Burgh's wife dress him up too. Steelers shirts, new dog brother shirt, halloween costumes...He won't even wear a neck scarf for us! Your kids always behave better for other people! Even Fry Fry, the honorary golden, isn't safe!


----------

